# Hi Gamer Freunde und Hardwarefreaks, wer kann mir beim PC zusammenstellen helfen?



## bensky (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi Gamer Freunde und Hardwarefreaks, wer kann mir beim PC zusammenstellen helfen? 

Seit dem ich vor knapp 2 Jahren erfahren habe das Crysis entwickelt wird hab ich schön jeden Monat ein bisschen Geld weggelegt und habe jetzt knappe 1500€uronen.

Für das Geld, oder auch weniger  möchte ich mir 3 Tage bevor Crysis am 15. November erscheinen „soll“ den Ultimativen Gamer Pc (den man für das Geld bekommen kann) zusammenstellen.
Leider bin ich schon mehr als 12 Monate wirklich aus dem Hardware-geschehen raus.
Früher hätte ich so ziemlich alles gewusst, heute weiß ich nur noch das ich nen Intel und ne Nvidia Graka haben möchte  // Oder ich glaube das ich das haben möchte

Der Rechner soll „nur“ zum zokken benutzt werden für Games wie Crysis, battlefield 2142 und C&C TBW etc. 

Die Kiste muss an nem 22 WideScreen mit maximalen Einstellungen traumhaft flüssig laufen.

Ich will/kann  maxi 1.500,00€ ausgeben. 
Was soll ich mir für Hardware zulegen? 

Kann mir vielleicht Jemand, der ein bisschen Zeit hat mir ne Liste mit Preisen machen was ich kaufen soll? 

Mir wäre wichtig, das mir Jemand der sich WIRKLICH mit Hardware auskennt ein paar Tipps, a la: 

Der RAM zu dem Board weil….
Das Netzteil weil….und der Professor Kühler weil…..
Auf keinen Fall den Professor mit dem Board, weil der Frontsidebus…..
SATA2 weil,…..RAID oder doch nicht,….keine zu große HDD, da…..

Bestell den PC bei…..! Das ist am günstigsten!

Nur mal so, meine Favoriten sind derzeit fürs:
Board->Asus, Graka->NVidia, Professor->Intel, Ram->Geil

Ach ja, SLI ist Muss! Damit ich in nem Jahr ne 2te Graka dazu packen kann 

Ich bin aber für Verbesserungsvorschläge dankbar und aufgeschlossen.

Soll ich den PC jetzt schon bestellen oder erst in nem Monat? Fallen die Preise wohl noch? Oder sollte ich evtl. sogar noch auf ne Neuerung in einem Hardwaresegment warten?

Vielen, vielen Danke im Voraus

Gruß bensky


Das wäre mal meine Zusammenstellung die ich wählen würde, aber wie gesagt ich habe keine Ahung von Zusammenspiel und Performance der einzelnen Komponenten.


Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Tray, 8192Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Kentsfield		223,11 € 

ASUS GF-8800GTX T2xD,768MB ,NVIDIA 8800GTX, PCI-Express		470,46 € 

ASUS P5N32-E SLI, Sockel 775 nForce 680SLI, ATX				167,63 € 

Zalman CNPS9700 LED CU Sockel 775/754/939/940/AM2			43,30 € 

2048MB-KIT Corsair Dominator P8500, CL5					158,48 €

Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200,16 MB Cache					85,25 € 

Thermaltake Armor jr.schwarz VC3000BWS ohne Netzteil			86,34 € 

ATX-Netzt.BE Quiet! Straight Power 600 Watt / BQT E5				81,40 € 		
Laufwerk 1.44 MB,3.5" schwarz							4,99 € 

Samsung SH-203B schwarz bare						31,58 € 

Rechner - Zusammenbau							9,99 € 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------1.362,53 €


----------



## Draxx (12. Oktober 2007)

Laufwerk 1.44 MB,3.5" schwarz 4,99 €

wofür das? Alternativ guck bei alternate.de da sind Konfiguratoren die ein zusammenspiel prüfen. Nur so das heißt prozessor nicht professor *vom Stuhl kipp*


----------



## bensky (12. Oktober 2007)

Prozessor? Wirklich? Danke für deine qualitativ hochwertige Antwort, genau so etwas habe ich gesucht! Danke

P.S. Alternate stellt dir alles zusammen was du willst, solange es läuft, ich habe aber nach perfomance zusammenhängen gefragt und die kann Alternate "gewiss nicht".....

professor....man man man..."von stuhl kipp, da ich glaube, das du wirklich denkst das, dass nicht nur ein Wortwitz zum verschönern des Textes war".

Aber danke noch einmal für deine Antwort.

Und  





> "Laufwerk 1.44 MB,3.5" schwarz 4,99 €
> wofür das?



Wofür? Natürlich zum brennen von BlueRay Disks!


----------



## Tobias Köhler (12. Oktober 2007)

Kein Grund bissig zu werden, ich glaube die Frage nach dem Diskettenlaufwerk galt eher dem Zusammenhang - Möglichst moderner GamerPC und dann noch Diskette?


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, nun denn:

Grundsätzlich - das sagte ich erst Letztens - gibt es keinen richtigen Moment, Preise werden immer fallen und es wird immer zu Lesen geben, dass etwas Besseres rauskommt, wie zB die 9x-Serie von Nvidia.

1. *Prozessor*:
Wir lassen uns mal überraschen, wann die Spiele wirklich multithreaded sind und mehrere Kerne benutzen. Im Grunde genommen ist ein Quadcore keine Fehlinvestition, aber man darf nachdenken, ob nicht einige Euronen auch zuhause bleiben dürfen.

Wenn es unbedingt ein leuchtender Zalman-Kühler sein soll, na gut. Als Tip gebe ich den Freezer7Pro (PWM) an, der kostet nur 25Eur und kühlt auch wunderbar.

2. *RAM*:
Wenn Du nicht übertakten möchtest, ist das reine Geldverschwendung..2GB-800 reichen für einen Q6600 komplett aus, also etwa 90EUR anstatt 160.

Und : Wenn Du übertakten möchtest, dann würdest Du beim Prozessor mit einem E6320, den es für etwa 155Eur gibt, besser fahren..Den bekommst Du ohne Probleme auf 3GHz und mehr.

Gegen das Boad ist nix einzuwenden..uU sollte ein P5Ne-SLI auch reichen, ist aber bei SLI  8x/8x anstatt 16x/16x. Der ganze Rest ist Glaubensfrage, wobei alle bei der GraKa immer das Beste haben wollen, und da kostet es eben, also 8800GTX. Fertich. ( In reinen DX10-Tests schlägt sich die AMD2900 aber besser..)

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/char...8,248,254,251,287,241,255,249,263,265,258,269

Ach ja, Leider wird Dein Kiefer klappern, wenn Du merkst, dass BF2142und BF2 kein Widescreen können. Zumindest hast Du kein größeres Sichtfeld, als bei nem 4:3 Monitor.
Ich spiele es, und es ist schade.. Eine kleine Lösung könnte das hier sein 

mfg chmee


----------

